

What are examples of experts who, in the end, are really not experts? - v33ra
http://www.quora.com/Expertise/What-are-examples-of-experts-who-in-the-end-are-really-not-experts

======
lutusp
I don't know about other fields, but in science, expertise is way overrated,
indeed it's frowned upon -- by scientists. The public may still think
scientific expertise amounts to something, but scientists as much more
skeptical of the term.

Here's a now-famous example of an "expert" who wasn't:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sch%C3%B6n_scandal>

------
neya
The biggest irony is that this question is being asked on Quora - Where this
phenomenon can be seen very frequently.

